# Grass, Weed, or Both?



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

This survived two rounds of Quincorlac last month and appears to be unaffected by Scotts New Lawn Starter w/ Crabgrass Control.

Not sure if it's a weed or grass that was seeded in a previous mix as there is also some fine fescue in the area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

https://www.crabgrasslawn.com/dallisgrass-vs-crabgrass/


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Never heard of Dallisgrass. Kinda looks like that.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It almost looks too shiney for dallisgrass. Nonetheless. brush it with glyphosate directly.


----------

